# Who has heard of Texmasters??



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all, I run a small boer goat herd out of WA and I'm currently looking to expand in the next few years to more of a larger commercial herd . I like boers, but I like the idea of some hybrid vigor as well. In my research on different meat breeds I ran across the Texmaster. Does anyone have some, seen any, know anything about them?? Good, bad, a waste of time??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard good things. They add a higher muscle to bone ratio than a typical Boer would have but willbe more muscle and size than a myotonic. They would be my choice for a commercial herd


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are beautiful full body and so full of muscle. They are beautiful.

To me they are a goat with a body builders body. :slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, another Boer person from Wa, good to have you with us barOboers!
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting!!!

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/July2012/meatgoatmaniajua.html


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I own one texmaster. We bought her last year and she's due to kid with us in three to four weeks!! So excited! I almost screamed when I saw that she was bagging! I really didn't think she got bred, but she proved me wrong!


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. Onion creek ranch is where I first saw/ heard of them. Hamilton boers- if you could post some pics of your Texmaster kids when your doe kids that would be great to see. I'm from around ellensburg. Raising market wethers and breeding stock


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

There good information for you. Sweet goats you are too funny :laugh:


----------

